#  Der kleine Patient >   Ciscutan und Schwangerschaft >

## diekleine2010

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Ciscutan inVerbindung mit Schwangerschaft?
Was würde passieren, wenn frau in der 9. Schwangerschaftswoche wäre, eine Schwangerschaft übersehen und mit der Ciscutanbehandlung (Wirkstoff: Isotretinoin) beginnen werden würde?
Müsste dann abgetrieben werden?

----------


## StarBuG

> *1. Trimenon:* Die ausgeprägten teratogenen Eigenschaften der  Retinoide waren vor der Markteinführung tierexperimentell bekannt.  Retinoide sind heute die beim Menschen am stärksten teratogen wirksamen  Arzneimittel seit Thalidomid. Ihre _orale_ Anwendung in der  Frühschwangerschaft erhöht das Spontanabortrisiko und kann das  charakteristische Retinoid-Syndrom verursachen: Fehlanlage der Ohren  einschließlich Agenesie oder Stenose des Gehörgangs, Störungen der  Gesichts- und Gaumenbildung, Mikrognathie, kardiovaskuläre Defekte und  Entwicklungsstörungen im Bereich des Thymus und des ZNS, die von  neurologischen Schäden mit Beteiligung von Augen und Innenohr bis zum  Hydrozephalus reichen. Intelligenzdefizite wurden auch bei Kindern ohne  erkennbare Fehlbildungen beobachtet. Das Fehlbildungsrisiko liegt nach  Einnahme im 1. Trimenon bei bis zu 25%.  
>  Auf Grundlage weniger publizierter Einzelfälle war der Verdacht aufgekommen, dass auch nach _dermaler_ Anwendung  retinoidtypische Fehlbildungen nicht auszuschließen sind. In  prospektiven Kohortenstudien mit über 400 Schwangerschaften konnte  jedoch keine signikant erhöhte Fehlbildungs- oder Spontanabortrate nach  ausschließlich dermaler Anwendung beobachtet werden, allerdings lassen  Design und Fallzahlen es nicht zu, ein Risiko sicher auszuschließen.  *Planung einer Therapie oder Planung einer Schwangerschaft unter Therapie:*
> Die _systemische_ Therapie mit Retinoiden, wie dem Isotretinoin ist  in der Schwangerschaft absolut kontraindiziert. Bei Frauen im  gebärfähigen Alter ist eine Behandlung nur bei ausreichendem  kontrazeptivem Schutz und nach Ausschluss einer Schwangerschaft erlaubt,  wenn andere Therapieansätze wirkungslos waren.

 Quelle und weiter lesen:  Embryotox - Arzneimittelsicherheit in Schwangerschaft und Stillzeit: Datenbank Medikamente und Wirkstoffe: Isotretinoin 
Die Frage ist, ob du das Medikament als Salbe benutzt oder als Tablette zu dir genommen hast. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle unbedingt mit deinem Gynäkologen über das Problem reden. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Diekleine 
berichte uns doch mal was dein Gynäkologe gesagt hat 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

